# portmaster - correcting make options



## paean (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm using portmaster to install editors/openoffice.org-3 and ran into an issue. While running portmaster, one of the recursive (albeit optional) deps for OO is seamonkey-1.14. In hind's sight, I would prefer to remove it. 

I read the full man page on portmaster, but haven't been able to figure out how to integrate an rmconfig-like command. `# portmaster --force-config editors/openoffice.org-3` doesn't help. 

I even thought something like `# portmaster editors/openoffice.org-3 -m rmconfig-recursive` but -m must have another use.

I went ahead and did a manual `# cd /usr/ports/editors/openoffice.org-3/ && make rmconfig-recursive` but when I rerun `# portmaster editors/openoffice.org-3`, I'm not still not prompted with any options.

How do I go about resetting optional port dependencies when running portmaster?

Thanks!


----------



## thuglife (Apr 19, 2010)

The "problem" is with the port, otherwise --force-config should be sufficient.

See the Makefile

```
.if !defined(WITHOUT_MOZILLA)
SEAMONKEY_VERSION=	1.1.14
SEAMONKEY_SOURCE=	seamonkey-${SEAMONKEY_VERSION}.source.tar.bz2
DISTFILES+=		${SEAMONKEY_SOURCE}:mozsrc
USE_GNOME+=		libidl
.endif
```

...so, you have to define WITHOUT_MOZILLA.


----------



## paean (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply. So are you recommending something like...

`# portmaster --force-config editors/openoffice.org-3 -m WITHOUT_MOZILLA`

Given the above command works, I'd still like to know if portmaster can be manipulated to strip the previously saved _make config_ options.


----------



## thuglife (Apr 19, 2010)

```
# setenv WITHOUT_MOZILLA
# portmaster --force-config editors/openoffice.org-3
```

This will not _remove_ your config. You will [re]select options for each port even if there is already a saved configuration.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 19, 2010)

This is an issue with the OpenOffice port, and not with portmaster.

The Mozilla deps are not part of the OPTIONS dialog for OpenOffice.  Thus, no usage of the *--force-config* argument to portmaster, or *make config* in the port will allow you to change the Mozilla options.  These are hard-coded into the Makefile, requiring the use of make options on the command-line, or setting make variables in /etc/make.conf.


----------



## paean (Apr 20, 2010)

thuglife said:
			
		

> ```
> # setenv WITHOUT_MOZILLA
> # portmaster --force-config editors/openoffice.org-3
> ```
> ...



It works. Thanks!


----------

